

First 100 users - harinder

We have first 100 users in 1 day at www.kickborn.com
======
cnuesa
You may wanna correct this snippet from there: "I can learning but i can
search most of the stuff like"... sounds like someone born in the other side
of the world talking.

~~~
harinder
Thanks, i am the only developer. I will update it.

------
brechin
Congrats!

~~~
harinder
Thanks. Hope you tried the product. We have created a demo user which can be
used to try it for free.

------
harinder
We are rolling out the android app soon.

